# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2010 : les rsultats

## Maxoo

Voila, une anne de plus pour les *Smileys d'Or*. 

Et pour l'anne 2010, nous avons eu d'excellentes surprises et de trs bonne participation ! Nous avons eu aussi d'autres choses moins conventionnelles ...  ::aie:: 
Mais merci d'avoir particip et bravo  tous !!

Et en exclusivit, votre premier cadeau de Nol : *les rsultats du concours 2010 !!*

 *Smiley d'or : pcaboche avec 77 pts*

 *Smiley d'argent : gmotw avec 76 pts*

 *Smiley de bronze : Drizzt [Drone38] avec 75 pts*

*4.* *Homo_Informaticus* (73 pts)

*5.* *Sunchaser* (71 pts)

*6.* *mabu*, *beuzy* et *10_GOTO_10* ex quo (70 pts)

*9.* *Alvaten* (68 pts)

*10.* *zeavan* (65 pts)

*11.* *shadowmoon* (63 pts)

*12.* *7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ* (54 pts)

*13.* *lper* (35 pts)

 *Smiley de plomb : Auteur avec 10 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*1. pcaboche* 




> 1: _|^
> Portrait par Pablo Picasso, priode cubiste.
> 
> Alternativement: Hiroglyphe gyptien reprsentant un homme avec un bras lev et un bras baiss (hiroglyphe A26 dans la classification de Gardiner).


Maxoo : 2, Mouaif !
mlny84 : 3, moyenne des 2 propositions




> 2: %
> La tte d'un financier britannique aprs la crise de 2008, et en prvision de la crise irlandaise (les symboles %, , et  refltent d'ailleurs l'tat des marchs boursiers...)


Maxoo : 2, non mais y en a marre de ces britaniques !!
malus Maxoo : -1, dj dit !
mlny84 : 1, y en a aussi marre de la crise !




> 3: *}
> (pencher la tte) Un type jovial compltement bourr. Il a un gros nez rouge et est tellement imbib d'alcool qu'il n'arrive  ouvrir qu'un oeil.


Maxoo : 3, surement pour oublier ce qu'il a fait au smiley d'aprs ^^
mlny84 : 3, heureusement que le gros nez rouge n'est pas un nez de clown




> 4: #=&
> (mes sensibles s'abstenir...)
> Instrument de torture pour plus d'infos


Maxoo : 5, enfin un qui ose !
mlny84 : 4, les gens ne savent plus quoi inventer...
		-1 car forum tout public




> 5: ]
> Laurel et Hardi en train de pisser dans 2 urinoirs cte--cte.


Maxoo : 4, c'est la seule fois ou c'est l'inverse pour la taille !
mlny84 : 4, tu mesures combien Maxoo ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> 6: <{"
> (pencher la tte) Un Mexicain avec une grosse moustache en train de faire la sieste sous un sombrero en fumant une cigarette.


Maxoo : 4, ae caramba !
mlny84 : 5, ae ppito ! 
		+1 pour le mexicain




> 7: $;
> Un fantme en train de tlphoner.


Maxoo : 3, bah oui il faut bien se tenir au courant des derniers endroits  la mode !
mlny84 : 2, comment il peut tenir le tlphone ?




> 8: >'
> Coin coin... je suis un canard !
> (pencher la tte) Une carotte trs nerve d'avoir t prise pour un canard...


Maxoo : 4, il faut soit arrter la drogue ou changer de lunettes  ::aie:: 
mlny84 : 4, le canard aux carottes, c'est bon !




> 9: -@_
> Un escargot qui fait du stop (sans doute pour aller plus vite...).


Maxoo : 5, bah oui c'est comme a qu'il double la tortue !! Ah non ... c'tait pas un escargot ...
malus Maxoo : -1, dj dit !
mlny84 : 5, je sais pas si quelqu'un va s'arrter...
malus mlny84 : -1 pour l'escargot 




> 10: )~+
> Un spermatozode qui vient d'atteindre l'ovule.


Maxoo : 4, La vie, la vie, la vie, la vie, La vie, la vie, la vie, la vie, Et voici la vie !!!
mlny84 : 5, La belle vie toute presse d'clore... http://www.coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=175




> Bonus : <:3))))~~ 
> (pencher la tte)
> Un transexuel Vietnamien, avec de grosses prothses mammaires et une longue robe, immigr(e) en Thalande pour gagner de l'argent pour sa famille en faisant le tapin  Soi Nana, quartier chaud de Bangkok.
> De retour au pays, il(elle) s'occupe des travaux des champs et pour se protger du soleil, il(elle) porte le "nn l", chapeau traditionel conique fait de feuilles de latanier.
> (et si vous trouvez que c'est tir par les cheveux, sachez que j'ai rencontr des transexuels Vietnamiens  Bangkok...)


Maxoo : 4, le pire c'est que maintenant je vois plus que a !!
mlny84 : 5, pauvre vietnamien...

malus Maxoo : -1, "Mais au fait... c'est quand le 31 novembre?" -> faut pas se moquer du jury !!
malus mlny84 : -1 aussi pour t'tre moqu !  ::evil:: 
bonus mlny84 : +1 pour nous avoir vit d'avoir 13 participations  ::aie:: 

Maxoo : 37
mlny84 : 40

*Total : 77 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*2. gmotw* 



> 1: _|^
> Sous le prau d'un restaurant,
> Gmotw attendait son prince charmant.


Maxoo : 4, Une froide soire de dcembre,
mlny84 : 4, J'espre qu'il ne t'as pas fait poireaut trop longtemps




> 2: %
> C'est alors qu'arriva le bienheureux
> portant un foulard et un chapeau classieux


Maxoo : 3, Maxoo lisait les rponses des membres
mlny84 : 2, pas si classe que a le chapeau




> 3: *}
> Il s'excusa pour son retard
> la cause: un clown borgne en ptard


Maxoo : 3, Alors qu'au dtour d'une proposition
mlny84 : 2, clown borgne dj utilis (3 - 1 de malus)




> 4: #=&
> Le serveur s'approcha doucement
> pour prendre la commande des deux clients


Maxoo : 2, Gmotw fit son apparition !
mlny84 : 2, "Alors ce s'ra quoi messieurs dames ?"




> 5: ]
> Ils prirent un plat d'avant-garde
> Une succulente fondue savoyarde


Maxoo : 5, Que d'motion lorsqu'il lu,
mlny84 : 4, miam la bonne odeur de fromage !




> 6: <{"
> Gmotw s'absenta quelques instants
> Pour se "poudrer le nez" videmment


Maxoo : 4, Une posie de grand cru.
mlny84 : 4, maquillage check !




> 7: $;
> L'homme prit le verre de sa dulcine,
> Mais que veut-il donc y rajouter?


Maxoo : 3, Il fut alors satisfait,
mlny84 : 1, du GHB ?  :8O: 




> 8: >'
> Gmotw, revenant juste  ce moment
> resta bouche be en l'apercevant .


Maxoo : 2, Car il su ce qu'il lisait,
mlny84 : 2, il ne faut pas se laisser faire !  ::rouleau:: 




> 9: -@_
> Il gesticula pour s'expliquer
> Mais Gmotw ne voulait pas couter


Maxoo : 4, Cela sera surement 
mlny84 : 2, "Espce de ..... !"




> 10: )~+
> Elle jeta le verre sur l'amant
> d'o tomba une bague en diamant!


Maxoo : 5, Un trs bon moment
mlny84 : 3, finalement, vaut mieux s'excuser.




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Conclusion:
> Attention  la manire dont on fait ses cadeaux
> Si on ne veut pas tre recouvert de fromage chaud


Maxoo : 4, Merci  vous, pour tout !
mlny84 : 0, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le smiley

bonus Maxoo : +5, pour l'histoire et les vers !
bonus mlny84 la casseuse de posie et d'ambiance : +3 pour le thme suivit avec l'histoire et +3 pour les vers

Maxoo : 44
mlny84 : 32

*Total : 76 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*3. Drizzt [Drone38]* 




> 1: _|^
> Un vieil aspirateur (ceux avec le sac sur la hauteur et une poigne en haut)


Maxoo : 3, il a l'air tout cass ! passe au dyson  :;): 
mlny84 : 4, tu fais aussi le mnage chez les autres ?




> 2: %
> Vu du dessus, le chasseur avance (vers le bas), fusil au poing, son chien  sa gauche et ses deux premieres victimes accroches  sa droite.


Maxoo : 5, c'est moi ou il a tir sur son chien aussi ?
mlny84 : 1, j'ai beau chercher je vois pas.




> 3: *}
> Falcon 2  Falcon 1, bombes largues, je rentre  la base.


Maxoo : 4, Falcon 1  Falcon 2, bien reu, passez prendre du pain en rentrant.
mlny84 : 3, base  Falcons, vous vous tes tromp de cible !




> 4: #=&
> Le pod d'Anakin vu de derrire, son racteur gauche est en flamme, salops de tireurs embusqus !


Maxoo : 3, j'ai jamais aim les hommes des sables ... sont pas gentils  ::evil:: 
mlny84 : 4, R2D2 va nous rparer a en moins de 2, ah zut, il n'est pas encore l  ::aie:: 




> 5: ]
> Le rouleau compresseur s'approche du cochon, ca va faire grouiiiik.


Maxoo : 2, mais non ! il le cuise  la broche !
mlny84 : 3, quel gchis, tout est bon dans le cochon !




> 6: <{"
> Non !!! Arrtez l'engin de chantier, il va ecraser deux fleures magnifiques et protges.
> A moins que ce ne soit juste des pissenlis. En fait c'est bon allez-y.


Maxoo : 4, bah oui mais non, si a se trouve ces pissenlis sont en fait reli  Gaa et du coup tu es en train d'craser des anctres !!
mlny84 : 2, les pissenlis aussi ont le droit de vivre




> 7: $;
> Alors que vais-je mettre aujourd'hui ?
> Costume OK, un monsieur qui se cache dans le noir au fond du placard OK, Cravatte OK.


Maxoo : 4, Chrie ? Pourquoi tu as rang le monsieur dans le placard ?
malus : -1, mal dit, peut mieux faire !
mlny84 : 4, Je n'ai rien fait, il a d rentrer l tout seul  ::fem:: 




> 8: >'
> La F1 tire tout droit vers les pneus de scurit.
> Le juge de course qui se tenait l tente de s'interposer... ou s'enfuire, on voit pas bien d'ici.


Maxoo : 3,  mon avis, il s'enfuit !
mlny84 : 3, chauffard !




> 9: -@_
> Cet Escargot va tellement vite qu'on voit le dplacement d'air derrire lui.
> Probablement un escargot kryptonien.


Maxoo : 4, mais ... mais ... c'est jean-jacques !!!
mlny84 : 4, jean-jacques ? Voici donc la vritable identit de supersnail




> 10: )~+
> La comte de Halley qui apparait derrire la lune, un spectacle  ne pas manquer.


Maxoo : 3, oui mais c'est quand ?
mlny84 : 4, a j'en sais rien, sans doute dans plus de 100 ans




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Donc c'est un poisson ... ah non c'tait l'an pass a
> Donc c'est une souris ... ah non on avait dit original
> Donc c'est un poisson qui sourit ... ah non c'est trop facile a
> Donc c'est une souris qui a la poisse ... comment a c'est pareil ?
> Soisson qui pourrit ? Un pourri de Soisson ? ... non en calambour non plus a marche pas ?
> Du riz sous son poids ? ... Ouais classe le verlan ... non plus ?
> Bon ben je seiche (comme le poisson, bon ok j'arrte en esprant que a vous a fait souris-re)


Maxoo : 3, c'est orginial  ::): 
bonus : +1 tu m'as fait rire ^^
mlny84 : 5, j'ai ador 

Maxoo : 38
mlny84 : 37

*Total : 75 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*4. Homo_Informaticus*




> 1: _|^
> "J'en ai marre de ces vidos avec un fantme  la fin, je suis encore tomb de ma chaise !"


Maxoo : 3, a fait mal en plus ! Par contre les films, ils font mme pas peur !
mlny84 : 2, bouh !




> 2: %
> Port de partenaire en patinage artistique ! Philippe Candeloro est dans la place ! (% tte et bras du mec port,  bras et corps du portant et  = patins et jambles flchies du portant ^^)


Maxoo : 1, faut chercher pour trouver !
mlny84 : 2, heureusement qu'il y a les explications




> 3: *}
> Clown borgne qui sourit btement !


Maxoo : 3, il est ou sont bandeau cache-oeil ?
malus Maxoo : -1, dj dit dsol : il vaut mieux regarder les rponses des autres et essayer de trouver mieux !
mlny84 : 2, troisime clown, vous avez un problme avec a je crois !




> 4: #=&
> Un homme mange un sandwich, assis sur un banc avec le soleil derrire


Maxoo : 3, il est vraiment drole ton soleil  :;): 
mlny84 : 4, j'veux du soleil !




> 5: ]
> un CRS dressant son bouclier anti-meute pour bloquer un projectile.


Maxoo : 4, oh mon dieu ! c'est une margarita !
mlny84 : 4, les manifestants se mettent  lancer des margarita au lieu de les boire ? O va le monde...




> 6: <{"
> Regarde papa ! un avion de chasse qui a un moteur qui fume !


Maxoo : 3, Bah en fait c'est Bestel qui a voulu brancher le grille pain et puis a  fait Pfiout !
mlny84 : 3, Je vois mon fils, il se rapproche mme de plus en plus...




> 7: $;
> Le cuisinier ( porte le plateau () au dessus du frigidaire dont on distingue la porte ferme


Maxoo : 2, faut arrter de mettre les jumelles  l'envers !!
mlny84 : 2, c'est pour viter que les petits gourmands l'atteigne ?




> 8: >'
> (HS : le signe  fait penser au logo de Quake 2 retourn ^^)
> Regardez ! Je suis content c'est moi que je fais pipi le plus loin !


Maxoo : 5, bah dit donc il en a une sacr grande !  ::aie:: 
bonus Maxoo: +2, pour le HS sur Quake 2 !!
mlny84 : 3, sacr geyser  :8O: 




> 9: -@_
> Un petit mexicain vu de haut dont le tricyle a perdu la roue arrire droite.


Maxoo : 5, ^^ j'en rigole encore !
mlny84 : 5, j'adore
		+1 pour le mexicain (a fait trop longtemps qu'on en a pas eu)




> 10: )~+
> Trs cher ! vous avez laiss tomber votre chapelet !


Maxoo : 3, elle est pas si idiote, elle va pas se baisser comme a  ::): 
mlny84 : 3, Maxoo !  :8O:  C'est une femme d'glise ! 
		-1 pour le chapelet/crucifix dj voqu




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Le rayonnement des UV qui vont faire fondre cette magnifique glace 2 boules... J'espre que c'tait pas parfum menthe-choco , sinon quel gchis !


Maxoo : 4, rah !!! c'est bon menthe-chocolat !!!
mlny84 : 5, moi je change les parfums !

Maxoo : 37
mlny84 : 36

*Total : 73 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*5. Sunchaser*




> 1: _|^
> Accident au concours du saut a la perche, Bourrinator viens de casser sa dernire perche !
> "_" = matelas, "|" = poteaux/barre, et "^" = la perche casse en deux.


Maxoo : 2, j'aime p les jeux olympiques ...
mlny84 : 3, Bourrinator vient de se crasher lamentablement dans le sable




> 2: %
> Un petit mot du co-pilote - peu locace - griffonn sur un bout de papier, qui voulait avertir "on va passer
> entre 2 plantes proches (%), ca va secouer () - ca devait tre une chaise renverse - boucler tous les points de vos ceintures ()
> (difficile de bosser avec un mec pareil, tout de mme, on comprends rien a ce qu'il veut dire)


Maxoo : 2, moi non plus je n'ai pas tout compris  :;): 
mlny84 : 2, gare au crash




> 3: *}
> Itinraire interstellaire:
> A partir de ce panneau, premier toile en face de vous ("*"), premire plante tellurique (""),
> passez sous la couche atmosphrique ("}").


Maxoo : 3, a devient un peu plus clair !
mlny84 : 3, mode d'emploi pour le crash ?




> 4: #=&
> Icne d'une de nos phases de vol / mission: sortie d'un astronaute hors de la navette


Maxoo : 5, a ressemble vachement  l'icne pour jecter les chiants ^^
mlny84 : 5, le pilote s'jecte avant le crash !




> 5: ]
> Sur le tableau de bord de notre vaisseau interstellaire, ca, c'est l'icne de la fonction "calculer les dimensions d'une galaxie"(,c'est la galaxie, ] symbole de mesure,  pour calculer, mais le stagiaire s'est plant, on a bien aim tout de mme, et on a gard)


Maxoo : 2, le travail des stagiaires : c'est jamais glorieux !
mlny84 : 2, erreur de calcul, crash invitable...




> 6: <{"
> Icone d'une de nos phases de vol: sortie ("<") d'une couche atmosphrique ("{") et mise en orbitre stationnaire (")


Maxoo : 4, s'appelle aussi la phase "vomito"
mlny84 : 3, difficile de pas tre malade pendant la phase du crash




> 7: $;
> Icone d'avertissement d'une de nos phases de vol: nous allons croiser / traverser ("$") l'orbitre de deux autres vaisseaux (deux -> ), le premier stationnaire et le second en mouvement(";")


Maxoo : 3, euh ... bonne chance !
mlny84 : 3, moi je dis que a sent le crash !




> 8: >'
> Icne d'avertissement d'une de nos phases de vol: phase d'approche du sol (">"), allumage des moteurs et inversion de pousse (" ' ")


Maxoo : 4, Chef ! Chef ! Je ne trouve plus le frein ?
mlny84 : 3, plus de frein ? On va se crasher !!!




> 9: -@_
> Signalisation du code de la route interstellaire:
> Soyez prudent ! Perturbations gravitationnelles dues a la prsence d'un trou noir.


Maxoo : 2, mais non c'est le trou gastropodique !
mlny84 : 4, au moins il n'y a pas de crash dans un trou noir




> 10: )~+
> Signalisation du code de la route interstellaire:
> Attention! Vents solaire.


Maxoo : 5, tu appelles a des vents ? moi pas ^^
mlny84 : 5, le vent nous pousse hors du soleil, on vite le crash




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Un gros rat ( vu du dessus ), qui file le nez au raz de l'eau, en laissant onduler sa queue.
> J'en ai vu comme ca quand j'habitais prs de la Marne, la nuit, ils nageaient sans bruit,en faisant tout juste quelques ondes a la surface.


Maxoo : 4, oui c'est Ratatouille !!
mlny84 : 1, comme pour les poissons l'an dernier, il fallait viter le rat/souris

mlny84 : +1 pour le thme plus ou moins suivi, et parce qu'on a vit le crash

Maxoo : 36
mlny84 : 35

*Total : 71 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*6. mabu*




> 1: _|^
> Le bas est  droite : un fermier qui, bien droit et les bras tendus, fait des flexions (sa tte est coupe sur le photo car il descend pas assez bas, a faisait longtemps qu'il avait plus fait de sport)


Maxoo : 3, tou tou you tou, tou tou you tou !!
mlny84 : 4, Vronique et Davina elles ont plus de classe qu'un fermier quand mme




> 2: %
> Le haut est en bas : un tracteur quip d'une pelle, avec les grosses roues  l'arrire % , le pot d'chappement  la verticale  et la pelle qui cache les roues avant


Maxoo : 4, "Le haut est en bas" ->  ::aie::  on m'aurait menti ?
mlny84 : 4, c'est le monde  l'envers...




> 3: *}
> Le bas est  droite : C'est jour de cirque au village, on peut voir un clown avec un sourire qui fait peur. Mais le clich a t pris trop tt, le clown n'avait pas finit de se maquiller, il lui manque un il.


Maxoo : 2, les clowns c'est pas rigolo ...
mlny84 : 4, "Il" est revenu !




> 4: #=&
> Revoil notre fermier. Il est en train de manipuler un ballot de paille (#) avec se fourche (=) mais il a l'air de s'emmler les pinceaux (&). Encore une vois, le reste de son corps est hors-champ (ha-ha)


Maxoo : 2, a doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas vu de fourche ni de pinceaux  :;): 
bonus : +1, pour la blague !
mlny84 : 2, je vois plus le fermier que les pinceaux  vrai dire...




> 5: ]
> Ceci est le museau d'une vache en gros plan, la vache est aveugle par le flash () son museau est tout beau (]) mais le fermier n'a pas ferm l'anneau qui retient l'animal au mur ()


Maxoo : 5, au secours ! la vache folle est de retour !
mlny84 : 3, va falloir devenir vgtarien




> 6: <{"
> Le fermier aurait du mieux attacher la bte : en voulant faire un calin  son maitre, elle lui a donn un coup de corne a a un peu saign (") il y a mis un pansement ({), mais la bosse est toujours visible (<)


Maxoo : 3, faut pas faire des calins aux vaches !
mlny84 : 2, sacre bosse !




> 7: $;
> Le pie ($) de la mme vache en gros plan. on peut voir un bout de patte ( et mme le bas du ventre de l'animal ()


Maxoo : 2, faut vraiment que tu ailles dans une ferme au plus vite !
mlny84 : 3, pie ? pi ? Py ? pis !




> 8: >'
> Le bas est  gauche : Le fermier n'est dcidment pas rveill : il a mis en route la machine  traire, il a mis le pie de la vache dans le bidule qui aspire () mais a coule partout (') et oui, le saut est  l'envers (>)


Maxoo : 2, pourtant il a fait de l'exercice pour se rveiller le matin ?
mlny84 : 2, "le bidule qui aspire"... l'aspirateur de Drizzt [Drone38] ?  ::aie:: 




> 9: -@_
> Enfin un smiley  l'endroit et bien cadr. Cet escargot est russi, dommage qu'il ait clign des yeux au moment de la prise de vue.


Maxoo : 3, mais il tait incognito ici, tranquille  la campagne !
mlny84 : 4, 1 sur 10, va falloir que le photographe s'amliore quand mme !




> 10: )~+
> Le bas est  gauche : le pignon d'une glise, vu de prs. il semble qu'il y avait du vent ce jour l : la croix tremble (~)


Maxoo : 2, c'est un miracle ! la croix s'envole !
mlny84 : 5, j'espre qu'il n'y a pas de mariage ce jour l




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Voici le coupable de tous ces clichs mal-cadrs sans dessus-dessous : cette souris est le photographe de tous les smileys. Elle devait faire un smiley reportage sur le vie  la campagne, mais n'est assurment pas prte pour le vingt-et-unime sicle, c'est la dernire fois qu'on lui donnera un appareil photo.


Maxoo : 3, aprs babe le cochon qui parle, voici Rmi la souris photographe !
mlny84 : 3, la souris a finie en ratatouille pour punition ?
		-1 pour la souris

Maxoo bonus : +1, pour l'histoire
mlny84 bonus : +2 pour le thme suivi

Maxoo : 33
mlny84 : 37

*Total : 70 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*6. beuzy*




> 1: _|^
> Je magenouille devant vous membres de ce forum.


Maxoo : 3, a aurait t mieux de s'agenouiller devant le jury  :;): 
mlny84 : 4, nous sommes tout puissants pour ce concours !




> 2: %
> Euh, cest moi au il parle chinois la ???


Maxoo : 1, -a +o peut-tre ?
mlny84 : 0, non il parle smiley




> 3: *}
> Ouhlaaaa, jsuis pompette


Maxoo : 4, des photos, des photos !
mlny84 : 3, l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la sant




> 4: #=&
> Euh, je nai rien compris, les maths et moi a fait 4


Maxoo : 2, peut mieux faire ...
mlny84 : 2, 2+2 = 4 c'tait pourtant pas compliqu de deviner ta note




> 5: ]
> Punaise, je ne pourrais jamais tre Pre Noel cest trop trop lourd une hotte


Maxoo : 5, et oui l'galit des sexes n'est pas toujours l ^^
mlny84 : 5, oh, oh, oh, c'est de saison




> 6: <{"
>  Oy, oy, Jai une annonce  faire :


Maxoo : 2, le monsieur te dit qu'il n'a pas entendu l'annonce !!
mlny84 : 4, moi non plus j'ai rien entendu




> 7: $;
> La je suis au tlphone avec ma maman entrain de dire que jai plus de crdit et quil faut quelle rappelle, mince je narrive pas  men dbarrasser cest elle qui avait appeler


Maxoo : 4, a sens le vcu  ::): 
mlny84 : 3, faut toujours couter sa maman




> 8: >'
> La cest ma fracture de lil, due  ma dernire facture de tlphone


Maxoo : 3, ah oui mais y a pas d'os dans l'oeil ?
mlny84 : 2, il peut y avoir des poutres et de la paille, pourquoi pas des os ?




> 9: -@_
> Quoi ? Vous de connaissez pas le remplaant de Superman, Supernet ? Je ne peux plus rien pour vous alors.


Maxoo : 5, il est vachement gros ce Supernet, encore un Geek qui a trop bouff devant sont ordi ...
mlny84 : 5, il fera de la concurrence  supersnail !




> 10: )~+
> Alors enfants le + cest moi et bien il ne faut pas faire comme moi ! Ne jamais rester derrire un poney ! (Sinon > fonctionne aussi mais cest pas un il cette fois  )


Maxoo : 4, on peut savoir ce que tu comptais faire derrire un poney ?  ::aie:: 
mlny84 : 5, vaut mieux pas savoir, il y a des mes sensibles ici !




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Une souris AZERT, qui courrait sur le Net.


Maxoo : 4, je l'attache par le fil, ah bah non : il n'y a plus de fil sur les souris maintenant du coup -1 !!
malus : -1
mlny84 : 1, Mme si elle est AZERT et pas verte a reste une souris

Maxoo : 36
mlny84 : 34

*Total : 70 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*6. 10_GOTO_10*




> 1: _|^
> Chaise  roulette


Maxoo : 2, avant ou aprs la descente des escaliers ?
mlny84 : 5, on va pouvoir faire des courses dans le couloir !




> 2: %
> "Ceci n'est pas un smiley" (smiley surraliste)


Maxoo : 1, ceci n'est pas un commentaire ^^
mlny84 : 0, ceci n'est pas une note




> 3: *}
> Faudrait rajouter un peu d'harissa dans le couscous


Maxoo : 3, hmmm ... j'ai faim !
mlny84 : 2, non, a pique trop




> 4: #=&
> Girafe au long cou


Maxoo : 3, en mme temps, a pas dj un long cou une girafe ?
mlny84 : 3, c'est mme une giraphe dcapite (ou mal cadre ?)




> 5: ]
> Tunel sous la manche (mais si, on voit le tunel, le fond de la mer et les vagues)


Maxoo : 2, faut avoir de l'imagination pour voir tout a !
mlny84 : 4, il y a mme une fissure dans le tunel ! 




> 6: <{"
> BHL vient de se prendre sa onzime tarte  la crme (l'a pas l'air content)


Maxoo : 5, excellent !
mlny84 : 5,  sa place je ne le serai pas non plus




> 7: $;
> Je chausse du 46 et j'ai un lumbago


Maxoo : 4, mon pauvre ami, a doit tre  force de rire pour ce pauvre BHL
mlny84 : 3, je compatis




> 8: >'
> Une barbe et un air mchant ? Ca, a doit signifier "Oussama"


Maxoo : 3, attention smiley politique ... note et commentaire  la suisse.
mlny84 : 2, vive le chocolat et les horloges




> 9: -@_
> Passe-moi le rouleau de scotch s'il te plat


Maxoo : 4, merci ! j'en avais besoin pour baillonner mes collgues !
mlny84 : 5, moi j'en aurai besoin pour emballer mes cadeaux




> 10: )~+
> Bonne soeur avec cornette et crucifix en pendentif


Maxoo : 4, aprs le smiley politique, le smiley religieux !
mlny84 : 4, forum lac




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Mat, son menton et ses 4 double-mentons.


Maxoo : 3, bonne mre, c'est pas trs gentil tout a !
mlny84 : 3, o est Micheline ?

Maxoo : 34
mlny84 : 36

*Total : 70 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*9. Alvaten*




> 1: _|^
> Apparement la grfe total du visage n'est pas toujours parfaite


Maxoo : 4, quoi ce n'tait pas voulu l'oeil qui tombe ?
mlny84 : 4, a ne l'est que dans les films amricains




> 2: %
> La crise  oblig les anglais  baisser leur TVA


Maxoo : 3, mais les banques elles gagnent toujours de l'argent !
mlny84 : 3, la TVA franaise devrait aussi baisser




> 3: *}
> Le grand chef indien est revenu !


Maxoo : 2, faut pas se mettre dans tout ses tats pour a  ::): 
mlny84 : 2, Allluia !




> 4: #=&
> Quelle belle locomotive


Maxoo : 3, tchou-tchou !
mlny84 : 4, Avant de descendre du train assurez-vous de n'avoir rien oubli




> 5: ]
> Une femme Africaine avec un panier sur la tte


Maxoo : 4, euh ... je crois qu'elle porte son bb dans son panier ^^
mlny84 : 4, a ne serait pas plutt un singe qui est venu squatter ?




> 6: <{"
> Le suplice de l'eau croupie et de l'entonoire


Maxoo : 3, tu es sur que c'est de l'eau ?  ::aie:: 
mlny84 : 4, le retour de l'inquisition ?




> 7: $;
> Je pense que le trema n'est pas valide comme nom de variable


Maxoo : 0, en PHP a fonctionne !! J'tais persuad que a ne fonctionnait pas mais si : 

```

```

mlny84 : 4, en XSL, tu peux toujours essayer, a ne marche pas.




> 8: >'
> Kerviel  l'coute de son verdicte (un autre aurrait t ><)


Maxoo : 3, Comment ? Hein ?
mlny84 : 2, Tryphon, sort de ce corps




> 9: -@_
> La balance cosmique n'est plus trs quilibre


Maxoo : 3,  qui le dit tu : il n'y a plus que 8 plantes ...
mlny84 : 4, tout fout l'camp a devient n'importe quoi




> 10: )~+
> Qui a sabot la pioche de Gimli ?


Maxoo : 2, Jeune forumeur, les nains n'ont pas de pioches mais des haches !
mlny84 : 2, ils creusent la mine avec des haches ?  ::koi:: 




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Trs russi ce feu d'artifice, lancons en une autre.


Maxoo : 4, ouuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh ... la belle bleue !
mlny84 : 4, vivement le mois de juillet

Maxoo : 31
mlny84 : 37

*Total : 68 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*10. zeavan*




> 1: _|^
> hieroglyphe (vue face)


Maxoo : 2, elle est bonne celle l ! elle est bonnnnnnnne !! (avec la voix de Fred du SAV)
mlny84 : 2,  ::zen::  Maxoo




> 2: %
> loucher sur le beau derriere d'une demoiselle (vue face)


Maxoo : 2, euh ... tu es moche quand tu louches !
bonus : +1, pour le "derriere d'une demoiselle"
mlny84 : 3, ah... les hommes...  ::roll:: 




> 3: *}
> se tourner les meninges. (vue face)


Maxoo : 2, et toi tu t'es tourn les mninges pour nous rpondre a ?
mlny84 : 2, faut aller  tournez mange




> 4: #=&
> jolie demoiselle adossee


Maxoo : 4, roh ... mais j'ose pas y aller, je saurai pas quoi lui dire ...
mlny84 : 4, grand timide va !




> 5: ]
> le nouvel arbitre de foot situe derriere les cages (vue haut)


Maxoo : 4, a serait pas mal qu'il rajoute des arbitres effectivement !
mlny84 : 4, faudra faire attention aux ballons




> 6: <{"
> un cunuling... (vue face)


Maxoo : 3, j'aurai pas dit ce mot l !
malus : -3, pour m'avoir fait taper ce mot dans google au boulot  ::aie:: 
mlny84 : 4, tu me fais voir ce smiley sous un nouvel angle
		-1 car on est un forum tout public !




> 7: $;
> l'argent ne fait pas tout dans la vie. (vue face)


Maxoo : 3, mais il y contribue largement !
mlny84 : 2, salet de monde vnal...




> 8: >'
> apres l'ouverture de l'europe sa fermeture. (vue face)


Maxoo : 4, rendez-nous l'ancien franc !
mlny84 : 2, pourquoi pas la sesterce tant qu'on y est ?




> 9: -@_
> le smurf (vue face)


Maxoo : 3, c'est assez ressemblant !
mlny84 : 4, la danse des hieroglyphes !




> 10: )~+
> messieurs soyez gentil, veuillez visez la croix pour la petite commission. (vue haut).


Maxoo : 4, Toh ! C'est Homer simpson !
mlny84 : 5, messieurs soyez gentils, apprenez  viser !




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> avant edit: souris de laboratoire transgenique ( vue haut)
> apres edit: pour moi donc telescope dans les etoiles. ( vue de face)
> 
> edit apres avoir relu le sujet:
> je me dois de changer le bonus car je n'avais pas fait attention au fait que la souris etait donc evidente et que l'originalite etait importante:
> notez que l'edit se fait moins de 2 minutes apres le post.


Maxoo : 3, j'ai fait une moyenne sur tes deux propositions 
mlny84 : 2, idem

malus : -1, pour avoir diter son post
bonus : +1, pour avoir t honnte et l'avoir dit alors que a ne se voit mme pas sur le post !

Maxoo : 32
mlny84 : 33

*Total : 65 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*11. shadowmoon*




> 1: _|^
> ca baisse (_), non attends c'est stable (|), finallement ca monte (^)


Maxoo : 3, a remonte jamais autant que a n'a baiss ... sniff !
mlny84 : 2.5, c'est la moyenne...  non, a monte  4 !




> 2: %
> quel est le taux actuel des micro-crdits indexs sur la livre ?


Maxoo : 2, peuvent pas passer  l'euro ! rrr ...
mln84 : 3, je prfre pas calculer




> 3: *}
> attention une bulle financire a clate


Maxoo : 1, mais c'est pas drole !
mlny84 : 2, c'est la crise




> 4: #=&
> un esprit aguis (sharp) est synonyme (=) d'utilit ((h)and) pour bien investir


Maxoo : 2, moi je vois que tu aguises quelqu'un de dos mais  part a  ::(: 
mlny84 : 1, j'ai pas compris non plus




> 5: ]
> les chiffres qui dfilent ()  l'cran (]), ca fini par dformer les yeux ()


Maxoo : 4, moi je dis que y a pas que les chiffres qui dforme les yeux  ::aie:: 
mlny84 : 4, c'est pour a qu'on porte des lunettes !




> 6: <{"
> un petit investisseur dpit d'avoir tout perdu avec la crise des subprimes


Maxoo : 3, belle moustache !
mlny84 : 3, a me dpite aussi cette histoire




> 7: $;
> un dollar ca apporte toujours un petit sourire (en coin)


Maxoo : 2, plus depuis que l'Euro est suprieur au Dollar !
mlny84 : 3, 1 dollar, petit sourire, 100 dollar, grand sourire 




> 8: >'
> l'euro est au plus bas, c'est le moment d'acheter


Maxoo : 2, mais !! qu'est-ce que je viens de dire !
mlny84 : 3, je sais pas si c'est une bonne ide d'investir dans l'euro...




> 9: -@_
> les actions internet baissent, il faut vendre


Maxoo : 3, aprs j'ai "tlcharg internet" : voici j'ai "achet internet"
mlny84 : 2, si a baisse, il faut justement acheter !




> 10: )~+
> en visite sur la tombe d'un tradeur


Maxoo : 4, les traders s'offrent de jolis tombes  ce que je vois  :;): 
mlny84 : 4, qu'il repose en paix




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> pour viter d'avoir le coeur bris optez pour la protection quatro titanium


Maxoo : 1, euh ...
mlny84 : 5, avec les 4 couches de protection, ne craignez plus les ruptures !
		+2 pour le thme suivi

Maxoo : 27
mlny84 : 36

*Total : 63 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*12. 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ*

malus : -1, pour ton pseudo que j'ai du copier/coller ^^




> 1: _|^
> Upside down, boy you turn me...


Maxoo : 4, belle reprsentation !
malus : -1, tu viens de me mettre la chanson dans la tte pour la journe ...
mlny84 : 3, heureusement j'coute une autre chanson !




> 2: %
> Jme suis fait marave la tronche.


Maxoo : 4, ouh la ... j'espre que tu as des radios dentaires !
mlny84 : 3, on dirait du Picasso...




> 3: *}
> Au royaume des aveugles, le borgne est roi.


Maxoo : 2, il fait peur ton borgne !
mlny84 : 4, jolie couronne




> 4: #=&
> Si tu mets une passoire devant les yeux, tu peux dcrypter canal.


Maxoo : 3, mme pas vrai !! Euh ... non j'ai pas essay !!
mlny84 : 3, a doit quand mme faire mal aux yeux




> 5: ]
> Jai vraiment trop bu et je nai plus un rond maintenant.


Maxoo : 1, roh ... c'est pas bien de boire autant !
mlny84 : 2, je l'ai dj dit, l'abus d'alcool nuit  la sant




> 6: <{"
> Allez, juste un petit, vite fait!


Maxoo : 2, un petit ? un petit quoi ?
mlny84 : 4, j'ai peur d'avoir compris  ::aie:: 




> 7: $;
> Amsuis packt en estie! 'Suis cass, lh.


Maxoo : 0, no comment.
mlny84 : 0, rien compris non plus




> 8: >'
> Leuro nest certes plus la monnaie quelle fut avant le krach de 2009.


Maxoo : 3, c'est sur qu' force de le dpenser en bire  :;): 
mlny84 : 2, les temps sont dur
	-1 pour le plagiat sur shadowmoon




> 9: -@_
> Tu penses vraiment que lon peut mettre des caractres accentus dans une adresse internet ???


Maxoo : 3, oui, maintenant on peut !
malus : -1, ne pas confondre email et adresse internet !
mlny84 : 2, l c'est plutt un tiret et un underscore... 




> 10: )~+
> Allez!!! Ferme les yeux, ouvre la bouche!


Maxoo : 5, ok, je ferme les yeux !!
malus : -1, mais ... mais ... mais c'est dgueulasse !
mlny84 : 4 : beurk !




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Non, monsieur Spock, je ne suis pas la crature extraterrestre que vous croyez!
> Et arrter de faire des trucs bizarres avec vos doigts, a me met vraiment mal  laise!!!


Maxoo : 2, Monsieur Spock il ferait jamais a !!
mlny84 : 2, non, il ne le ferait pas

bonus : +1, tu es le grand gagnant des malus !!

Maxoo : 26
mlny84 : 28

*Total : 54 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*13. lper*

(heu, j'ai crer un nouveau jeu dans le jeu, il faut retrouver le bon ordre des rponses donnes, bonne chance) 




> 1: _|^
> Informaticien boutonneux qui glande au boulot


Maxoo : 5, excellent !
mlny84 : 4, qui n'a jamais gland ?




> 2: %
> Informaticien boutonneux qui va aux ptit coin au boulot


Maxoo : 4, parfait !
mlny84 : 2, un de plus pay  faire de la merde !




> 3: *}
> Informaticien boutonneux qui glande encore au boulot


Maxoo : 3, pas mal !
mlny84 : 0, j'aime pas la rptition




> 4: #=&
> Informaticien boutonneux qui boit un caf au boulot


Maxoo : 4, ouaiiiis !
mlny84 : 3, faut a pour pas s'endormir




> 5: ]
> Informaticien boutonneux qui se fait  manger au boulot


Maxoo : 1, non je vois pas l ...
mlny84 : 3, il nous cuisine quoi de bon ?




> 6: <{"
> Informaticien boutonneux qui se fait engueuler au boulot


Maxoo : 4, h h trop fort !
mlny84 : 4, vu qu'il n'a encore rien fait de la journe, a m'tonne pas




> 7: $;
> Informaticien boutonneux qui dort  moiti au boulot


Maxoo : 3, on sent le vcu !
mlny84 : 2, vaut mieux viter de ronfler




> 8: >'\200
> Informaticien boutonneux qui n'a pas pass le cap an 2000 au boulot


Maxoo : 0, c'est pas beau de changer les smileys !! Faute grave !!
mlny84 : 0, idem




> 9: -@_
> Informaticien boutonneux qui joue trop au boulot


Maxoo : 4, a c'est sur !
mlny84 : 2, un petit CS avant la pause ?




> 10: )~+
> Informaticien boutonneux qui enfin termine son boulot


Maxoo : 4, carrment !
mlny84 : 1, il a mme pas commenc  travailler




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> remise du plomb  l'informaticien boutonneux au boulot


Maxoo : 0, bah non ... c'est une SOURIS !
mlny84 : 2, je ne vois pas vraiment le plomb, mais au moins c'est pas une souris.

Maxoo malus : -20, pour m'avoir fait chercher les rponses qui correspondait le mieux  ::aie:: 

Maxoo : 12
mlny84 : 23

*Total : 35 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

*14. Auteur* 




> 1: _|^
> Mais comment


Maxoo : 0, Ils prennent
mlny84 : 1, par la main




> 2: %
> font


Maxoo : 1, le temps
mlny84 : 0, des cathdrales




> 3: *}
> les autres


Maxoo : 0, de chercher
mlny84 : 1, o est Charlie ?




> 4: #=&
> candidats


Maxoo : 1, des significations
mlny84 :0, pour donner du sens, mme inverse




> 5: ]
> pour trouver


Maxoo : 0, droles
mlny84 :1, marrantes




> 6: <{"
> une signification


Maxoo : 1, originales
mlny84 :0, singulires




> 7: $;
>  cette succession


Maxoo : 0, et burlesque
mlny84 :1, et comique




> 8: >'
> alatoire de caractres ?


Maxoo : 1, aux smileys
mlny84 :0, (cette fameuse succession alaotoire de caractres)




> 9: -@_
> Jamais rien compris


Maxoo : 0, gnr par
mlny84 :1, non pas un ordinateur mais




> 10: )~+
>  ce concours


Maxoo : 1, le jury.
mlny84 : 0, que vous adorez tous \o/




> Bonus : <:3))))~~
> Peut-tre qu'en 2011 je serai plus inspir ~~


Maxoo : 0, Prout !
mlny84 : 1, Esprons ! (Maxoo, tu peux sortir avant de faire a la prochaine fois ?)

Maxoo : 5
mlny84 : 5

*Total : 10 pts*

----------


## Maxoo

pcaboche & gmotw : on vous attend pour l'anne prochaine !

Encore bravo !

----------


## Maxoo

Bah alors ?

a commence quand ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bah alors ?
> 
> a commence quand ?


Y aura plus jamais si a se trouve ...  ::cry::

----------


## Maxoo

> Y aura plus jamais si a se trouve ...


Comment a ? Pourquoi on en a pas cette anne ? Et me dites pas que c'est  cause de la crise  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

allez hop, le jury a dlibr et Auteur dsign smiley d'or 2011  ::yaisse1:: 








pardon ? 
Il faut je sorte ?  ok.....  ::whistle:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

Ils sont passs o *pcaboche* et *gmotw* ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et ils sont ou ? Et ils sont ou ? Et ils sont ou les new jurs lala lala la, la lala lala ...


La dernire fois que j'avais regards, ils m'avaient plus l'air trs actifs nos jurys... Ca sent le sapin  ::(:  ( et pas uniquement parceque c'est bientot Noel )

----------


## Auteur

> Et ils sont ou ? Et ils sont ou ? Et ils sont ou les new jurs lala lala la, la lala lala ...
> 
> 
> La dernire fois que j'avais regards, ils m'avaient plus l'air trs actifs nos jurys... Ca sent le sapin  ( et pas uniquement parceque c'est bientot Noel )


c'est donc aux 3me et 4me de faire le jury.... Tiens Drizzt [Drone38] tu n'as pas eu le smiley de bronze ?  ::whistle::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Moui alors a c'est petit. Je fais exprs de pas finir dans les deux premiers pour continuer  jouer l'anne d'aprs (quoi c'est pas crdible ?) et paf on essaye de me refiler le bb.

Non je pense que le plus apte  prendre la relve c'est une personne qui a obtenu une distinction chaque anne, qui connait bien le concours et saura faire preuve d'impartialit et d'audace ... En plus cette personne s'est dja proclame jury il y a deux jours. 

Donc hop emball c'est pes, Auteur on attend tes smileys.

----------


## Alvaten

Et pourquoi pas un mix entre vos deux ides puis-ce qu'on doit en prendre 2 (des jurs) ?

Ca donnerai *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *Auteur*  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> Et pourquoi pas un mix entre vos deux ides puis-ce qu'on doit en prendre 2 (des jurs) ?
> 
> Ca donnerai *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *Auteur*


*Vendu !* (merci les gars de votre dvouement  toute preuve)

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et pourquoi pas un mix entre vos deux ides puis-ce qu'on doit en prendre 2 (des jurs) ?
> 
> Ca donnerai *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *Auteur*


Cool ! J'avais vraiment peur de voir disparatre une "grande tradition" de la Taverne.
Cela aurait t une fin d'une poque, que le dit un autre sujet pas trop loin ...

----------


## Maxoo

> Et pourquoi pas un mix entre vos deux ides puis-ce qu'on doit en prendre 2 (des jurs) ?
> 
> Ca donnerai *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *Auteur*


Vendu ! +1

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Je sais pas pourquoi j'aurais mieux fait de me taire moi  ::): 


Bon je plaisante, jury c'est bien drole aussi.  ::ccool:: 
Auteur c'est bon pour toi ?

----------


## Auteur

> Bon je plaisante, jury c'est bien drole aussi. 
> Auteur c'est bon pour toi ?


en toute franchise avec le boulot que j'ai en ce moment, je n'aurai pas le temps de m'en occuper. Dsol  ::oops::

----------


## Maxoo

Avant que a tombe : moi non plus je ne peux pas tre jury, j'ai dj fait l'anne dernire et j'aimerai bien participer  :;): 

Dommage Auteur, tu aurais pu refiler le Plomb  quelqu'un  ::aie:: 

Bon qui veut sinon ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bon ben en attendant, je lance le concours des que j'ai le temps de sortir une liste de smileys et de faire le post associ.

Si personne ne se propose d'ici la fin du concours pour juger, je demanderai  quelqu'un hors forum de noter aussi.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Je me proposerais bien de participer, si tu n'as pas trop "peur", cher Drizzt [Drone38] ...  ::mouarf:: 
Histoire que la tradition ne meure pas - la fin d'une poque ? -, et que ceux qui veulent participer au jeu mais sans "arbitrer" puisse le faire, comme Maxoo.

Bon, mais je prviens, je suis bte, n'ai aucune ide de comment on fait une liste de smileys ni encore moins comment on juge les participations. a va tre beau !  ::aie:: 
Je vais tout de mme rflchir a une liste de smileys, au cas ou.
Note que si tu optes pour l'option "oui, mais pas avec Sunchaser" ou si ceux ayant organis une cession prcdente jugent que ce n'est peut tre pas une bonne ide, je comprendrais et ne serait pas vex.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> si tu n'as pas trop "peur", cher Drizzt [Drone38]


Rflchis bien Drizzt [Drone38] !

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Mais voyons sunchaser, il faut bien une premire fois  tout. Il n'y a pas  avoir honte de ne pas savoir comment faire. Surtout que en jury tu peux faire comme tu veux, c'est toi le chef, si quelqu'un est pas content tu lui mets un malus d'entre et on n'en parle plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Ils sont passs o *pcaboche* et *gmotw* ?


Salut Maxoo,

O est pcaboche ? Aux dernires nouvelles, il est parti  Singapour...  ::aie:: 

Mais sinon... je suis bien l !  ::D: 



N'tant pas abonn  cette discussion, je viens seulement de dcouvrir tes messages (t'aurais pu envoyer un petit MP...  :;):  )

Je n'ai pas oubli la grande tradition de la taverne que sont les smileys d'or, mais ces derniers mois, j'ai t un peu occup (c'est pas tous les jours qu'on accepte un nouveau boulot, de nouvelles responsabilits, et qu'on dmnage  10'000 km de chez soi...) et je dois aussi l'avouer, un peu en panne d'inspiration ces derniers temps.

Je tiens  rassurer tout le monde: *les smileys d'or auront bien lieu cette anne !*

Je MP gmotw. En cas d'indisponibilit, si l'un des autres gagnants de l'an dernier veut se joindre au jury, qu'il me le fasse savoir (sachant qu' la fin du mois, il faudra avoir une liste de smileys pour pouvoir lancer le concours durant le mois de Dcembre).

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Lol et bien il tait temps. Nous allions lancer le concours avec Sunchaser.

Du coup je te laisse reprendre la main qui te reviens de droit.

Si tu ne trouves pas gmtow tu pourras compter sur moi (Sunchaser je te laisse la place si tu le souhaites vu que tu avais commenc  rflechir  des smileys dj).

----------


## pcaboche

> Lol et bien il tait temps. Nous allions lancer le concours avec Sunchaser.


Donc si je comprends bien, avec un peu de chance on va pouvoir lancer le concours des smileys d'or 2011 en Dcembre, et avec un peu de chance avoir le concours 2012 qui commence en Janvier ?  ::aie:: 

Bon ben vous tes obligs de participer cette anne (et j'espre que vous allez vous surpasser dans vos rponses, histoire que vous rapportiez beaucoup de points  :;): )

Je vous sens bien motivs cette anne pour essayer de remporter le premier prix !  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

J'ai bien envoy un MP  gmotw, sans rponse. Donc je suis all voir son profil et l :



> Dernire activit: 18/08/2011 11h35


Bon, l, je crois que c'est mort...  ::aie:: 


Donc... est-ce que l'un d'entre vous veut faire parti du jury cette anne ?  :;):

----------


## gmotw

Vous attendez qui dj?  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Vous attendez qui dj?


Rololo ! C'te feuilleton a rebondissements ....  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Bon, mais je prviens...


Tu veux dire que "tu rappelles"  ::mouarf:: 

C'tait trop tentant  ::aie::   ::langue2::

----------


## Alvaten

Notre jury est prsent houra !

Ca commence quand ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tu veux dire que "tu rappelles" 
> 
> C'tait trop tentant


Je comprends, je comprends ...  ::haha::

----------


## pcaboche

> Vous attendez qui dj?


Bon alors je balance une Necromancy:



...pour ressusciter une vache qui n'avait plus donn signe de vie depuis longtemps  ::aie::  :

 





> Notre jury est prsent houra !
> 
> Ca commence quand ?


Ben Sunchaser et moi on avait prpar une liste de smileys...

Maintenant que gmotw est de retour, on fait quoi ? gmotw a des smileys  proposer ou on prend notre liste ? On fait un jury  3, faon "American Idol"/"X factor" ? (dans ce cas je prends le rle de Simon, le mec super blas qui porte toujours un T-shirt gris)




> Rololo ! C'te feuilleton a rebondissements ....


+1  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ben vla t'y pas qu'on avait pas de jury et vla t'y pas qu'on en a trop maintenant.
Mais y va ou le monde ????

----------


## gmotw

pcaboche, tu me dis combien que t'en veux, de smileys, je t'en fais une cinquantaine si tu veux. Avec des tas de caractres compliqus. Et dans la journe on vous le lance, ce concours, par Jupiter!  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> On fait un jury  3, faon "American Idol"/"X factor" ?


Cool, a ferait de la nouveaut.  ::mrgreen:: 
Bon, je ne sais pas ce que je prends comme rle, mais je me rase pas mme si je dois faire la nana  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> pcaboche, tu me dis combien que t'en veux, de smileys, je t'en fais une cinquantaine si tu veux. Avec des tas de caractres compliqus. Et dans la journe on vous le lance, ce concours, par Jupiter!


Ben a aurait t mieux si on avait eu 10 smileys il y a un mois, pas 50 maintenant... (pas taper !  ::aie:: )

Niveau smileys, je crois qu'on a ce qu'il faut. Tu veux faire partie du jury ou pas ?

(juste pour info, je ne suis pas l ce week-end. Donc si je peux avoir une rponse rapidement...)

----------


## Robin56

> Bon, je ne sais pas ce que je prends comme rle, mais je me rase pas mme si je dois faire la nana


Oh mais c'est quoi cette demande  peine dissimuler pour faire la femme  ::roll::  

Faudrait faire gaffe  ne pas avoir plus de jurs que de participants quand mme  ::P:  (Ceci n'est pas une manire dtourne de dcourager ce jury mais d'encourager la participation bien sur)

----------


## gmotw

> Ben a aurait t mieux si on avait eu 10 smileys il y a un mois, pas 50 maintenant... (pas taper ! )
> 
> Niveau smileys, je crois qu'on a ce qu'il faut. Tu veux faire partie du jury ou pas ?
> 
> (juste pour info, je ne suis pas l ce week-end. Donc si je peux avoir une rponse rapidement...)


Maieu, cpas ma faute si j'ai t submerge de boulot.  ::cry:: 
Aprs, tre dans le jury, je veux bien, si bien sr a ne drange pas, tant donne ma prsence limite depuis quelques temps... 
Sinon, trois jurs, a peut tre fun. 

Et je suis persuade qu'on aura bien plus de candidats si Sunchaser fait la nana. 
/me prpare dj la robe bling bling et le maquillage

----------


## Auteur

Super mga top gnial un jury avec gmotw, pcaboche et Sunchaser (si je ne me trompe pas car je n'ai pas tout suivi  ::aie:: ) ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon allez ! C'est quand qu'on lance le truc ?
Je ne sais pas si gmotw a vu ce qu'on a prpar avec pcaboche, d'ailleurs ...
gmotw: je te forwarde en MP ce qui est prt et vu avec pcaboche,si toujours ok de ton ct ?



> Sinon, trois jurs, a peut tre fun.


Ouais t'as raison, ca peut tre sympa un plan a 3 !  ::aie:: 
(dsol, pas pu m'empcher...  ::oops::  )

Comme a Maitre pcaboche lance le truc pas trop tard, et on laisse la place aux trs nombreux participants ( je n'en doute pas ) afin qu'ils nous montrent leur talent.

----------


## pcaboche

> Comme a Maitre pcaboche lance le truc pas trop tard, et on laisse la place aux trs nombreux participants ( je n'en doute pas ) afin qu'ils nous montrent leur talent.


J'essaye de lancer a ce week-end, si j'ai une bonne connexion internet  disposition. Sinon, a devra attendre lundi.

----------


## pcaboche

> Et je suis persuade qu'on aura bien plus de candidats si Sunchaser fait la nana. 
> /me prpare dj la robe bling bling et le maquillage


En fait, avec un pseudo comme "Sunchaser", je pense qu'il devrait plutt prendre le rle du noir qui porte des lunettes de soleil mme en interieur...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Tant qu'il ne chasse pas les ... 
*met ses lunettes de soleil* 
toiles. :8-): 


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

----------


## Jon Shannow

un jury  3 _membres_ dont une femme...  ::?:  Y a un mutant ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## MigouW

Pour un scnario  l'amricaine, normalement on  : 

2 hommes, dont un black qui se sacrifie pour sauver les 2 autres
1 femme, dont les 2 mec sont amoureux
1 mchant (au moins)
1 situation dsespre!

Choisissez vos rles  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> 2 hommes, dont un black qui se sacrifie pour sauver les 2 autres
> 1 femme, dont les 2 mec sont amoureux
> 1 mchant (au moins)
> 1 situation dsespre!


Ou une femme black mchante et dsespre.




> Comme a Maitre pcaboche lance le truc pas trop tard


En tout cas on voit qui commande.

----------


## MigouW

S'il y en  un qui commande(surtout s'il est appel matre) et que Sunchaser fait la femme, je veux pas savoir ce qui se passe lors des runions du jury!

----------


## Robin56

> S'il y en  un qui commande et que Sunchaser fait la femme, je veux pas savoir ce qui se passe lors des runions du jury!


La premire rgle du jury est : ce qui se passe au jury *reste* au jury !




> (surtout s'il est appel matre)


Ceci *#=&* ? (comprendra qui pourra)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *#=&*


HeHo ! Ceux qui ne font pas partie du jury, ils doivent pas proposer de smiley, sinon c'est de la triche  :8O:

----------


## Robin56

> HeHo ! Ceux qui ne font pas partie du jury, ils doivent pas proposer de smiley, sinon c'est de la triche


Je ne propose pas, il a dj t propos par le pass, n'est ce pas pcaboche ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Arrtez de vous moquez de mon pseudo ...  ::cry:: 
a vient d'un film (assez vieux maintenant), du mme nom, mais je ne pourrais vous expliquer pourquoi ici.

----------


## Maxoo

Et ben, il s'en passe des trucs ds que j'ai le dos tourn !

Et dire qu'on vous attendu pendant 1 an ! et maintenant vous tes l ... c'est beau  ::cry::

----------


## TouPouTou

Bonjour !! 

 quand les smileys d'or 2012 ? 



Bisou TouParTou

----------


## Auteur

> Bonjour !! 
> 
>  quand les smileys d'or 2012 ?


Ils n'ont pas dj eu lieu ?  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Ils n'ont pas dj eu lieu ?


Non, il me semble que ce sont les 2011 qui ont eu lieu. D'ailleurs, le sujet avec les rsultats n'a pas t plac avec ceux des annes prcdentes.  ::roll:: 

Si un modrateur passe par l  ::ccool::  :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...011-resultats/

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et les 2012 auront bien lieu  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

T'es sr ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ben il y a au moins un des deux membres du jury qui n'a pas oubli (en l'occurence moi), donc a devrait le faire  ::): 

Je vais voir si mon co-jury dsign est dispo. On est encore large par rapport  l'an pass  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Ben il y a au moins un des deux membres du jury qui n'a pas oubli (en l'occurence moi), donc a devrait le faire 
> 
> Je vais voir si mon co-jury dsign est dispo. On est encore large par rapport  l'an pass


Le but c'tait pas de donner les rsultat le 21 dcembre 2012 pour la fin du monde ??

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Les rsultats sont effectivement donns en gnral fin dcembre.
Pour ne pas prendre de risque, avant le 21 decembre c'est une bonne ide. Ca serait dommage de mourir sans savoir qui est le laurat 2012 quand mme.  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais bon avant les rsultats il faut dj lancer le concours hein, n'allons pas trop vite.

----------

